# Das 6 pro + Auto finesse revitalize kit



## ziggmike1993 (Dec 22, 2014)

Guys,

thinking of getting into the machine market as can see alot of swirls from previous owners which is annoying the hell out of me!

Wanted to know what people think of the autofinesse kit? 

would it work ok on white painwork?

Car - Astra H Burg 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

I presume you're looking at a special price bundle offer somewhere?

I got one and am perfectly happy with it. It's a nice machine and the liquids do their job. It's a good starter pack.

Working on hard BMW paint, I had to get some microfibre pads for better correction. I don't know the hardness of Astra paint but suspect it's softer than BMW's.

That bundle should do what you need.


----------



## ziggmike1993 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hugh said:


> I presume you're looking at a special price bundle offer somewhere?
> 
> I got one and am perfectly happy with it. It's a nice machine and the liquids do their job. It's a good starter pack.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply....

Yeah its a bundle that slimsdetaling doing currently £180ish with the kit and das6pro

believe it works out the same as if I was to buy the kit separate mind you.
added


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

...a quick search found will find it cheaper elsewhere, from DW supporters (and others). £155 to £169.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Im will be selling my machine polisher later tonight if you are interested, it comes with the menzerna package, its only been used once and since my daughter was born i havent had time to use it


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

The auto finesse revitalise kit is great.

I've used it on a few different cars now, some audi and bmw, and some softer paints such as vauxhall.

This was done on a vauxhall corsa using the revitalise system


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't rate the Revitalise kit,far better compounds and pads to choose from.


----------



## ziggmike1993 (Dec 22, 2014)

smifeune said:


> The auto finesse revitalise kit is great.
> 
> I've used it on a few different cars now, some audi and bmw, and some softer paints such as vauxhall.
> 
> This was done on a vauxhall corsa using the revitalise system


Wow that's some nice work there  it's nice to see the product in action and for a beginner to machine polishing I think this will be best


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

suspal said:


> Don't rate the Revitalise kit,far better compounds and pads to choose from.


This!

Much prefer my own combos to the revitalise kit

Polishes aren't brilliant


----------



## ziggmike1993 (Dec 22, 2014)

suspal said:


> Don't rate the Revitalise kit,far better compounds and pads to choose from.


Was thinking this kit as I've got load of other autofinesse products and they have been spot on .... Also it seems a nice easy first machine polishing kit to work with until I get a bit more practice


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Best


----------



## ziggmike1993 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> This!
> 
> Much prefer my own combos to the revitalise kit
> 
> Polishes aren't brilliant


Is there anything you would recommend? White paint with light/medium swirl marks ... Can supply a picture if it makes it any easier


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

All cars are different but scholl make some fantastic polishes, I also like car pro and a few other brands 

Was loving Koch chemie today but like to try stuff on various paints before I rate/slate something


----------



## ziggmike1993 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> All cars are different but scholl make some fantastic polishes, I also like car pro and a few other brands
> 
> Was loving Koch chemie today but like to try stuff on various paints before I rate/slate something


That's fair enough , makes sense to vary the testing .

I'll have a look into the above , thanks for the advice


----------

